# Weatherby Vanguard s2 25-06



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Weatherby Vanguard s2 in good shape has 150-200 rounds through it. I’m only selling to switch it up I want to try a different caliber. Will possibly trade for 6.5 Creedmoor. ***Gun Only***
Text is best way to contact me 801-372-9093


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

What's the price? I am thinking about picking one up for my wife at some point.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

30-06-hunter said:


> What's the price? I am thinking about picking one up for my wife at some point.


Oops!! $400 it's shot a pretty consistent MOA with everything I've put through it besides barnes Ttsx it shoots a little under moa with federals 110 accubond


----------

